# TURKEY HUNTING LEASE -ST. CLAIR COUNTY



## dpstange (Jan 12, 2014)

See details under "TRADING POST" section of forum under.... "LAND FOR SALE AND LEASE." Saw 50 turkeys grazing in picked bean field on January 15 across road from lease property. About 15 were mature Gobblers.


----------



## dpstange (Jan 12, 2014)

dpstange said:


> See details under "TRADING POST" section of forum under.... "LAND FOR SALE AND LEASE." Saw 50 turkeys grazing in picked bean field on January 15 across road from lease property. About 15 were mature Gobblers.


Saw two flocks of 17 and 13 turkeys on February 24 across street from 10 acres grazing in picked bean field. Should be an exceptional year for trophy turkeys this year given the mild winter and easy bean pickings left over from a sloppy bean harvest.


----------



## dpstange (Jan 12, 2014)

ALL DATES STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

At $45 an acre, you can most likely plan on all of those dates staying available.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

$450 per week is expensive


----------



## dpstange (Jan 12, 2014)

You think so???? $225 each for two guys is only about $30 a day per hunter.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Do they get to stop paying after the first day if they bag their birds and leave paying $30 each? If not $450 for 10 acres seems pretty expensive to shoot a 20lb animal and only hunt a week. I live in lapeer county and the neighbor behind me has really prime deer hunting land. He leases it for $500 a season from Sept to jan. The guy hunting isn't restricted on bringing friends and family.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

dpstange said:


> You think so???? $225 each for two guys is only about $30 a day per hunter.


576 views and all dates are still available, yes apparently you're asking to much.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Wonder what it costs to hunt across the street where the turkeys are?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

TSS Caddis said:


> Wonder what it costs to hunt across the street where the turkeys are?[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol. Bazinga


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> Wonder what it costs to hunt across the street where the turkeys are?


That's where I hunt
and there's no more room.. Sorry fellas. Lol


----------

